# Weed Identification & Blindside Herbicide



## canyoncove (Aug 18, 2018)

I'm going to try to get some Blindside herbicide and wondered if anyone has used it..

I've got a pretty bad Nutsedge problem, and it seems to be one I can use in the Georgia heat. I also have a Spurge problem too..

Lastly.. does anyone know what these weeds are?I've tried looking them up, but can't find em.


----------



## weevil07 (Jun 12, 2019)

Middle one looks like a sawtooth oak tree


----------



## JWAY (Oct 16, 2018)

You don't want to use Blindside at 85deg+. The high amount of Sulfentrazone in it will scorch your grass.


----------



## canyoncove (Aug 18, 2018)

JWAY said:


> You don't want to use Blindside at 85deg+. The high amount of Sulfentrazone in it will scorch your grass.


Thanks for letting me know. I was looking for a substitute for Celcius. But then Celcius doesn't kill sedge or spurge. That's what I'm having trouble with the most.


----------



## Easyluck (Feb 5, 2019)

Blindside does a great job with the listed broadleaf weeds. One application took care of wild violets in my yard.

For nutsedge, it's very fast acting and it will kill close to 100%. However for control you will need more than 1 application. Note that the annual max is .23oz per thousand square feet. So a high rate and a low rate is all you can do, or 3 low rates.

I did notice a pre effect from the product. New shoots would grow but the growth was stunted and some of the leaves stayed browned. I think this is the product staying suspended in the soil.

Most likely you will need to add another sedge control product to achieve complete control.


----------



## Sublime (Jun 15, 2019)

Metsulfuron Methyl (MSM) will kill spurge. You'll need a gram scale to measure it out. Tiny amounts go a long way. 1/2 oz per acre kills weeds, 1 oz per acre kills trees, 2 oz per acre kills the soil. I think the math came out to .33 grams per 1k for the heaviest rate. If you're spot spraying, use about .17-.20 g per gallon. It's a slow kill; so give it a few weeks to see results. Shouldn't have any issue with temperature restriction as you don't have a cool season grass.


----------



## canyoncove (Aug 18, 2018)

@Easyluck Thanks for the info! The only problem with Blindside is you can't use it in hot weather (like Celsius)..but Celsius doesn't kill spurge or sedge.. which for $100 a bottle it should kill any weed possible.

@Sublime I've heard about MSM but not sure on the temp restrictions on that.. But it looks like it comes with a measuring cup.


----------



## Sublime (Jun 15, 2019)

canyoncove said:


> @Sublime I've heard about MSM but not sure on the temp restrictions on that.. But it looks like it comes with a measuring cup.


I sprayed about a week ago and haven't had any negative effect from it on my bermuda. And that measuring cup will be useless if you're spot spraying. And still relatively useless if you're broadcasting. The first marker on it which is .1oz would be for broadcasting 9-10k sf, and IDK how big of a tank that would take to be able to do that in one mixture.


----------



## Bryan34w (May 3, 2019)

It's been around the 100+ temps in my area and I've used Blindside on my Bermuda. Yes where are spot treated a tad heavier it turned surrounding crass brown but at least it has stopped the spread up my crabgrass and the few nutgrass blades that popped up. My Bermuda will recover soon.


----------



## canyoncove (Aug 18, 2018)

Bryan34w said:


> It's been around the 100+ temps in my area and I've used Blindside on my Bermuda. Yes where are spot treated a tad heavier it turned surrounding crass brown but at least it has stopped the spread up my crabgrass and the few nutgrass blades that popped up. My Bermuda will recover soon.


Thanks for the feedback.. I'll probably give it a try.

Wow! 100+ in California?! Do you live near Death Valley??


----------



## canyoncove (Aug 18, 2018)

Sublime said:


> canyoncove said:
> 
> 
> > @Sublime I've heard about MSM but not sure on the temp restrictions on that.. But it looks like it comes with a measuring cup.
> ...


Got it.. I have a scale that measures oz. I use it to measure Prodiamine. :thumbup:


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

YMMV on the sulfentrazone and heat. I spray dismiss, regularly, when temps are at or exceed 95. Never had an issue with phyto.


----------



## canyoncove (Aug 18, 2018)

viva_oldtrafford said:


> YMMV on the sulfentrazone and heat. I spray dismiss, regularly, when temps are at or exceed 95. Never had an issue with phyto.


Thats actually what I'm going to get.. I heard Dismiss works best when applied in the morning before temps get high.

Thanks @viva_oldtrafford


----------



## Bryan34w (May 3, 2019)

canyoncove said:


> Bryan34w said:
> 
> 
> > It's been around the 100+ temps in my area and I've used Blindside on my Bermuda. Yes where are spot treated a tad heavier it turned surrounding crass brown but at least it has stopped the spread up my crabgrass and the few nutgrass blades that popped up. My Bermuda will recover soon.
> ...


Central Valley, Bakersfield


----------



## LawnRat (Mar 22, 2019)

canyoncove said:


> viva_oldtrafford said:
> 
> 
> > YMMV on the sulfentrazone and heat. I spray dismiss, regularly, when temps are at or exceed 95. Never had an issue with phyto.
> ...


I'll know soon enough. I sprayed it earlier today at 89 degrees on 1k of my st aug. It's going up to 94 today, then rain to cool things off. Used half rate 0.09oz/gal/m with no surfactant. Sedges are outta control so I risked it. I watered well yesterday to hopefully help the turf handle it.


----------



## RYBLMC (Apr 2, 2019)

LawnRat said:


> canyoncove said:
> 
> 
> > viva_oldtrafford said:
> ...


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

canyoncove said:


> I'm going to try to get some Blindside herbicide and wondered if anyone has used it..
> 
> I've got a pretty bad Nutsedge problem, and it seems to be one I can use in the Georgia heat. I also have a Spurge problem too..
> 
> Lastly.. does anyone know what these weeds are?I've tried looking them up, but can't find em.


1) Dogfennel
2) American Burnweed
3) white clover

Celsius at mid rate will get all 3.


----------



## canyoncove (Aug 18, 2018)

reidgarner said:


> canyoncove said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to try to get some Blindside herbicide and wondered if anyone has used it..
> ...


THANK YOU!!! I'll have to look but I'm using Dismiss... mainly for sedge.


----------



## canyoncove (Aug 18, 2018)

@reidgarner Looks like Dismiss will only get the Clover.. I've got some Speedzone that will take care of the Dogfennel..


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

@canyoncoveyoure welcome sir. Be careful with the Soeedzone in this heat. Maybe look at a regular amine three way like Trimec at a reduced rate. (Ie .75 oz per M.)


----------



## canyoncove (Aug 18, 2018)

reidgarner said:


> @canyoncoveyoure welcome sir. Be careful with the Soeedzone in this heat. Maybe look at a regular amine three way like Trimec at a reduced rate. (Ie .75 oz per M.)


Yeah I know.. I was literally going to go around with a small container of it and paint the leaves. There's enough that I want it gone.. but not too much that it won't take all day.

Thanks again.


----------

